# Great time at the Ohio CDE!



## Dream (Jul 25, 2010)

We had a great weekend at the Ohio CDE! It was hot and humid, it rained, the footing in the dressage ring didn't hold up and I can't wait to do it again next year! Wonderful organizers, volunteers and exhibitors, and beautiful grounds.

Loved meeting some forum members too.

Erick was the only preliminary vse and managed to not get eliminated so we won the division lol. The highlight for me was winning the ribbon for the fastest cones round out of all the preliminary entries, all sizes.

A job well done by all involved!


----------



## targetsmom (Jul 25, 2010)

Congratulations!! I am really impressed with the cones course result - but where are the pictures???


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 26, 2010)

Very interesting! Good job!


----------



## Dream (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks! I was surprised we managed fastest cones round but he did canter the whole thing and was beautifully responsive and accurate. I was really pleased with him. I am hoping to have some pics from the photographer in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Dream (Jul 26, 2010)

For now I can post a few pics of our cones course at an Ontario competition in June of this year. It was also a very nice round...his first try at Prelim.

I don't think I ever put these on here so hopefully you haven't seen them already.


----------



## Renee (Jul 26, 2010)

Very nice! Who is the maker of your cart? It looks very comfortable.

Renee


----------



## Dream (Jul 26, 2010)

Renee said:


> Very nice! Who is the maker of your cart? It looks very comfortable.
> 
> Renee


My cart was made by Jim Newman of On The Bit Miniatures in Jordan, Ontario. It is beautiful, comfortable and versatile. I use it for everything although in a perfect world I would have a different cart for marathon.


----------



## dreaminmini (Jul 27, 2010)

Very nice Michelle! Congratulations!! Erick is a great guy. Love your cart too. Jim makes beautiful carts.

It looks like a lot of fun. Maybe I will try it out when my skills get much better. Can't wait to see the pics from Ohio.


----------



## cathyjo76 (Jul 28, 2010)

As Michele said, it was a hot, humid, muddy weekend but boy was it fun! I didn't get to see her in the cones, but she sure was the talk..everyone thought it was awesome to see her boy fly thru the cones.

I enjoyed myself so much, I'm going to try Indiana...this time with my other gelding. Working to get him fit!


----------



## foxlanefarm (Jul 29, 2010)

Oh my gosh, What fun we had. Dressage was tough as the footing was more like a lake than grass. But the cones course was dry and the marathon day was much cooler and my boys just flew through that, they really seemed to enjoy it, what a hoot!!

It was so nice meeting all of the great folks from Canada.

Michele, can you share your times in the hazards? I heard you were flying


----------



## Dream (Jul 29, 2010)

foxlanefarm said:


> Oh my gosh, What fun we had. Dressage was tough as the footing was more like a lake than grass. But the cones course was dry and the marathon day was much cooler and my boys just flew through that, they really seemed to enjoy it, what a hoot!!
> 
> It was so nice meeting all of the great folks from Canada.
> 
> Michele, can you share your times in the hazards? I heard you were flying


Oh goodness Cathy, my hazard times were not great LOL. You must have heard about our cones round



. I made the optimum time overall but he was too tired to be quick in the hazards. In fact I think we came to a complete stop in the last 2



! This was the longest marathon he has ever done and the tough footing really took it out of him. I have to find a place for distance drives around here. I was happy with his final vet check and an hour after the marathon he was ready to go again!


----------



## Dream (Aug 10, 2010)

I have posted my pro pics from the CDE on the photo/video forum. Check them out!


----------

